
Second Coronavirus Strain May Be More Infectious, Some Scientists Are Skeptical - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/second-coronavirus-strain-may-be-more-infectious-but-some-scientists-are-skeptical/
======
chris1993
The virus is clearly evolving. In recent cases in Australia people began
showing symptoms within a day of infection [0] [0]
[https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw/fears-of-further-
spread-...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw/fears-of-further-spread-as-
sydney-s-crossroads-coronavirus-cases-become-infectious-within-a-
day-20200715-p55cds.html)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
That would be an interesting evolutionary response to track and trace.

